# An attempt to clear a hobby backlog V (2017).



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So here we are in 2017, and the moment I know you've all been waiting on for months. The Hobby Backlog Thread!
Items marked with an * are priority for the year

Key:
Unopened.
New Addition.
Assembled.
In Progress.
Complete.
Boxed Away.


Warhammer 40,000

CSM Bike Squadron.
CSM Terminator Squad.
Chosen Squad.
CSM Squad.
Berzerker Squad.
Cultist Squad.+ 11
Cultist Squad (21).
Mk3 Predator.
Typhus.
Daemon Prince.
Plague Marines.
Plague Marines.
Possessed CSM Squad.
CSM Squad.
CSM Rhino.
Heldrake.
MaulerFiend.
DV Helbrute.

Necron Lord.
Warrior Squad.
Warrior Squad.

Ork Boyz (10)

Necromunda.
Escher Gang.
Delaque Gang.
Orlock Gang.


Privateer Press.
Mariner Warjack.
Buccaneer Warjack.*
Buccaneer Warjack.*
Sea Dog Rifleman.*
Sea Dog Rifleman.*

Peter Pig.
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Foote (11 /19) 
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Foote (19).
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Lancers (6).
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter General.
15mm Wild West Outlaw Gang. (1/9).*
15mm Wild West Store.*
15mm Pirate officers, crew & ship. (12)*


Pendraken.
Regiment of Horse (0/14).
Regiment of Horse (0/14).
Regiment of Foote (0/30).
Regiment of Foote (0/30).
Foote Command (0/3).
Warband High Elf Command (0/5).
Warband High Elf Warriors (0/25).
Warband High Elf Warriors (0/25).
Warband High Elf Archers (0/25).
Warband High Elf Knights (0/12).

Dystopian Wars.
Empire of the Blazing Sun.
Honshu Cruisers (3).
Wani Forward Deployment Base (1).

Federated States of America.
Liberty-class Heavy Battleship (1).
Boston-class Submarine (1).
Boston-class Submarine - _Submerged_ (1).
Turtle-class Assault Submarines (6).
Georgetown-class Cruisers (3).
Augusta-class Frigates (4).
Revere-class Corvettes (5).
Support Air Wings (5).

Warlord Games.
Bolt Action.
Wehrmacht Infantry Squad 2 (10).*
Wehrmacht Blitzkrieg Higher Officer HQ Team (3).*
Wehrmacht Opel Blitz Truck.*
Wehrmacht "Hollywood" Tiger Tank.*
Wehrmacht Field Police (3).*
Wehrmacht Panzer 1b.*
Wehrmacht Panzer 1b.*
Wehrmacht Panzer 1b.*
Wehrmacht Panzer 4d.*
SS Platoon HQ (3).*
SS Infantry Squad 1 (0/10).
SS Infantry Squad 2 (0/10).
SS Infantry Squad 3 (0/10).
Wehrmacht Medium Machinegun Team 2 (0/3).
Wehrmacht 75mm Light Howitzer & Crew (0/3).
Wehrmacht 50mm Light Mortar Team (0/2).
Wehrmacht 81mm Medium Mortar Team (0/3).
Wehrmacht Armoured Infantry Squad 1 (0/10).
Wehrmacht Armoured Infantry Squad 2 (0/10).
Wehrmacht SdKfz 251/1 Halftrack (0/1).
Wehrmacht SdKfz 251/1 Halftrack (0/1).
Wehrmacht Infantry Squad 3 (0/10).
Wehrmacht Infantry Squad 4 (0/10).
Wehrmacht Kradshutzen Squad (0/3).
Wehrmacht Kradshutzen Squad on foot (0/6).
Fallschirmjager Officer (0/1).
Fallschirmjager MMG Team (0/1).
Fallschirmjager Squad 1 (0/10).
Fallschirmjager Squad 2 (0/10).
Fallschirmjager Squad 3 (0/10).
Oswald Mosely & Blackshirts (0/3).
BUF Group Leader & Blackshirts (0/3).
BUF Action Squad 1 (0/10).
BUF Action Squad 2 (0/10).
BUF Support Squad (0/2).
BUF Anti-tank Squad (0/2).
Abwehr Agent (0/1).

Heer46.
SdKfz 247 Armoured Car.
SS Officers (0/2).

Rubicon Models.
Wehrmacht Opel Blitz Truck.
Wehrmacht Opel Blitz Truck.
Wehrmacht SdKfz 251/1 Halftrack (0/1).
Wehrmacht SdKfz 251/8 Halftrack Ambulance.
Wehrmacht SdKfz 253.

Blood Bowl.
Mighty Zug.
Human Team (0/12).

Books.
Churchill’s Navy*
The Battle of Britain
Hornet Flight
Tank Warfare
Berlin
Stalingrad
Death on a Distant Frontier
Victory in the Falklands
Monty’s Iron Sides
The Battle for Singapore
Christmas Truce
Cockleshell Heroes
The Dam Busters
Das Reich
The Greatest Raid of All
1918
Trench Warfare
The Western Front
They Have Their Exits
The Wooden Horse
Moonless Night
Fighter Boys
First Light
Under The Wire
Armageddon
The Hitler Book
Auschwitz
The Nazis
Churchill
Surviving the Sword
Forgotten Voices of the Great War
Forgotten Voices of the Second World War
Forgotten Voices of the Holocaust
The Thin Red Line
Monte Cassino
Bomber Crew
Spitfire: Flying Legend
A Life in Secrets
National Service
Voices of Valour
The World at War
Journal
The Hardest Day
The Battle of Britain
Bomber Boys 1940-45
Five of the Few
Five of the Many
Victory Fighters
Nuremburg: Evil on Trial
The Last Days of the Reich.
Weapons of WWII
Land Girls and their Impact
In The Bunker With Hitler
Invasion 1940
Bomber Boys 1942-45
Victory Fighters
Commandant of Auschwitz
Warhammer: Chaos Child
Warhammer: Storm Warriors
D-Day
The Victors
Citizen Soldiers
The Three Musketeers
Horus Heresy: The Mark of Calth.
Horus Heresy: Vulkan Lives!
Horus Heresy: The Unremembered Empire.
Horus Heresy: Scars.
SMB: Death of Integrity
SMB: Malodrax
Pariah.
Dark Disciple
Dark Creed
Warlord: A Life of Churchill at War 1874-1945
Barefoot Soldier
Front-page WW2.
Life in a Spitfire Squadron
The Wicked Wit of Winston Churchill*
Lost Voices of the Royal Navy
With The Old Breed*
Helmet For My Pillow*
The Pacific*
Squaddie.
Beyond Band Of Brothers.
The English Civil War.
Hellfire
A Clash of Kings.
A Storm of Swords: Steel & Snow.
A Storm of Swords: Blood & Gold.
A Feast for Crows.
A Dance with Dragons: Dreams & Dust.
A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast.
General Sir Richard Dannatt; Leading From The Front.
The Kings Spy
My friend the mercenary
Snuff
Mrs Browns Family Handbook
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Phantom of Menace.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Clone Army Attacketh.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: Tragedy of the Sith's Revenge.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: Verily, A New Hope.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Empire Striketh Back.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Jedi Doth Return.
War Torn 1.
War Torn 2.
Killers of the King.
Black Hearts.
Dunkirk: Fight to the last man.
Churchill's Secret Warriors.
The Quintinshill Conspiracy.
The English Civil Wars 1640-1660.
Voices from the Napoleonic Wars.
Helmand: Diaries of frontline soldiers.
Tales by Japanese Soldiers.*
Star Wars: The Bounty Hunter Code.
Maverick One.
Leningrad: State of Siege.
No Empty Chairs.
The Autobiography of the British Soldier; From Agincourt to Basra, in his own words.
My Secret Life in Hut Six: One woman's experiences at Bletchley Park.
The Secret War.
X Platoon.
Ardennes 1944.
Civil War Chronicles Book 6: Marston Moor.
Star Wars Battlefront: Twilight Company.
Roza Shanina: Russian Sniper.
Lyudmila Pavlichenko: Lady Death.


---
Hobby objectives: 2017.
1. Bolt Action Imperial Japanese Army: 1500pts.
2. Bolt Action Imperial Japanese Navy SNLF: 1000pts.
3. Bolt Action German Heer Infantry: 1500pts.
4. Bolt Action German Heer Armour and Armoured Infantry: 750pts.
5. Bolt Action German SS Infantry: 750pts.
6. Bolt Action German Luftwaffe Fallschirmjager: 500pts.
7. Read 25 Books (1/25).
8. BUF Platoon: 500pts.
9. Blood Bowl Human Team.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Panzer IV-D. "Inge".
Corporal Ernst Siedel: Commander.
Private Wilhelm Brandt: Gunner.
Private Walther Haas: Loader.
Private Albert Schreiber: Driver.
Private Heinz Graf: Radio Op/Bow MG Gunner.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Shooting for the stars, mate. I like it. Interested to track your progress.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers, KF 

Things are a bit ropey with the Gf at the minute and I was feeling particularly low and shitty on Wednesday, which is the day I completely painted, decaled, washed and photographed the Panzer 4...... :laugh:

The plan at present is to complete all the units on the table before adding anything else at all. I try to have no more than five units on the go at any one time. I can add another on when I clear something, as long as it stays at five total etc.
Currently there are nine units on the table now the Panzer 4 is done....... :laugh:

So the next things to attack will be the Field Police (0/3), Company HQ (1/3), SS Platoon HQ (0/3) and the Opel Blitz Truck.

That just leaves me needing some putty for those Panzer 1's as the last "unit" is just a Propagandakompanie bloke that needs basing


----------



## DkMiBuch (Feb 1, 2013)

You've inspired me to start a backlog of my own, just to track progress and set goals.

What I really want to do, is to have a Jira scrum board or something, with estimated tasks, monthly sprints and the whole shabang 
Is anyone out there nerdy enough to have something like that set up?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Get on it mate  I'm still slow as fuck, but it gives me a bit of a hobby kick whenever I get to change something to green 



DkMiBuch said:


> You've inspired me to start a backlog of my own, just to track progress and set goals.
> 
> What I really want to do, is to have a Jira scrum board or something, with estimated tasks, monthly sprints and the whole shabang
> Is anyone out there nerdy enough to have something like that set up?


 @Logaan! You're up bro!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finally managed to putty the living fuck out of those three Panzer 1b......

The Opel Blitz truck cab is a living nightmare and the resulting quad of vehicles are sapping my will to carry on........ :boredom:

So! I had a bit of fun and painted up my SS Lieutenant. She's finished, just need to do the two blokes that go with her and that's the SS Platoon HQ finished. Once I clear these tanks and the truck there will be a decent space on the table so I'm going to take a break from painting Feldgrau and get stuck into my Blood Bowl team...... :so_happy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Whoooo!!!!

And the Blitz truck is nearly done as well 










Panzer 1b "Gisela".
Lieutenant Erich Braun & Private Max Kiesel.

Panzer 1b “Marga”.
Corporal Wolfram Kreuger & Private Rolf Dietz.

Panzer 1b “Kristel”.
Corporal Ernst Maag & Private Walther Zoll.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So last night I trimmed and assembled the Human team from my copy of Blood Bowl, and finished reading "Marston Moor". That's one out of my twenty-five book target for the year.

This morning the whole team got an undercoat.

And I've just this second finished slapping the wash all over the Opel Blitz truck, so that's finished too!
I'll post a picture of it tomorrow, along with a close-up shot of the truly horrendous cab section..... (you'll see what I mean)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Got emails last night that both my FW & Heer46 orders are on their way. Whoo! :so_happy:


Also, I've decided that Marston Moor does not count towards my book score as it was one I'd started last year.....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Heer46 order...


Oh? Do tell.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Oh? Do tell.


Nothing massive mate, just an Sd Kfz 247. Sexy little bitch that it is.....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Company HQ Team.









(L-R) Private Dieter Engel, Captain Joseph Wolff, Private Erich Schweinsteiger.


Propagandakompanie Journalist; Private Hans Schneider.










And also, some little Austrian spunk-trumpet.....












EDIT: And I've just finished off the 3 Field Police as well.... :training:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished reading "X Platoon" this morning, and I've painted 30 pairs of trousers and 10 coats over Infantry Squads 2-4.....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sexy, sexy resin goodness.....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So yesterday I moved my stuff from Happy Town back to Singlesville.

And then went and spent just under £100 on plastic crack. 2 Blitz trucks, an SdKfz 251/1C, an SdKfz 251/8, an SdKfz 253 and a stowage pack.
Curse you, @Logaan.....! :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SdKfz 253 (Light halftrack observation post)


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tawa said:


> So yesterday I moved my stuff from Happy Town back to Singlesville.
> 
> And then went and spent just under £100 on plastic crack. 2 Blitz trucks, an SdKfz 251/1C, an SdKfz 251/8, an SdKfz 253 and a stowage pack.
> Curse you, @Logaan.....! :laugh:


Surely singlesville is happy town! And as a wise man once said, " no woman, no cry!"


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Who did you pick up the halftrack from?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Who did you pick up the halftrack from?



Bought it from a game store over on the Wirral, but it's a Rubicon kit matey


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice. I didn't realise they'd got around to the enclosed halftracks. They're doing some great work at the moment. I can't wait for their jeep kit to come out so I can make a start on my Para force.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Cracking little kit to build


----------



## jamesvalentine (Mar 28, 2017)

I've yet to experience Rubicon...perhaps I should venture.

as to the list...yeah I'd never even get 10% of it finished


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I swear it was an accident. I accidentally ordered a box of Gebirgsjager last night..... :laugh:








jamesvalentine said:


> I've yet to experience Rubicon...perhaps I should venture.


Couldn't hurt


----------



## jamesvalentine (Mar 28, 2017)

accident...right


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

jamesvalentine said:


> accident...right



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats some serious list of stuff! 
The Bolt action stuff looks cool - my buddy started it while ago and we've promised to play next time I'm over his (opposite side of the UK); but not sure if I want to start collecting it.... Theres just so many cool things to buy, I know it would end up as a massive money sink for me! 

The tarp covered vehicle in the post above looks great!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Brother Dextus said:


> Thats some serious list of stuff!
> The Bolt action stuff looks cool - my buddy started it while ago and we've promised to play next time I'm over his (opposite side of the UK); but not sure if I want to start collecting it.... Theres just so many cool things to buy, I know it would end up as a massive money sink for me!
> 
> The tarp covered vehicle in the post above looks great!



Cheers! 

Yeah, I've ended up that way with the German stuff. Way too much stuff I want to add to my collection. I'm already well passed what I needed for a simple 1500pt infantry list...... :laugh:


----------

